

Professors, We Need You - cpaone
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/16/opinion/sunday/kristof-professors-we-need-you.html

======
MaysonL
See [http://equitablegrowth.org/2014/02/16/1953/perhaps-the-
singl...](http://equitablegrowth.org/2014/02/16/1953/perhaps-the-single-most-
puzzling-thing-published-over-the-weekend-the-peculiar-blindness-of-nick-
kristof-monday-focus-february-17-2014)

~~~
a_bonobo
Also see [http://www.scilogs.com/from_the_lab_bench/why-the-call-to-
un...](http://www.scilogs.com/from_the_lab_bench/why-the-call-to-uncloiser-
ourselves-leaves-us-frustrated/)

and [http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/doing-good-
science/2014/...](http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/doing-good-
science/2014/02/16/professors-we-need-you-to-do-more)

